# Ideas on a low power/HTPC system.



## Javora (Aug 24, 2003)

Hey all, I was thinking about building a system around a ASUS E35M1-M PRO for basic web function, older games (nothing newer than BF2/Guild Wars) with a WinXP install. The thing is that when I priced out the other parts I need, the total comes to around $542.15 USD. Figuring I am also going to need Ram, Hard Drive, System Case and Power Supply. At this price point it seems like I'd be better off buying a lap top and not worrying about a HTPC system. I'm also not sure how easy it is to install WinXP on a system with EFI Bios. If I were to build a high end system box I know I'd be spending about three times that amount, something I don't want to do right now, but at the same time I want to replace this old noisy system I've been running for years. I also want to use a low power system as a HTPC or a server box at some point.

I think the question I have is if a system like this worth the price or not?

Here are the other components I priced out:
8GB Ram
1TB Hard Drive
System Case
Power Supply

Thank you in advance for any comments or advice you may have.


----------



## Javora (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm reading on the web that WinXP itself will install but motherboard drivers for Ethernet and ATI Video will not work. So it looks like I would have to spend an extra $100 for Win7. I'm thinking a laptop might be better deal at this point. I could use external hard drives to manage a home server at the end of the laptops useful day to day life. Or for that matter tuck the laptop in the cabinet under the TV to play Blu-Ray disks or stream video on-line to the TV.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

A couple of us here have built Intel i3 based HTPCs using micro ATX boards and utilizing the i3's built in graphics. Mine uses Intel i3-560 with an Ausus board, 4 GB crucial RAM, 2 TB WD HD, LG DVD R/RW, Antec 380 W green PSU, CM 360 Elite case. This came in around $500 and makes for a pretty low power setup, idling (no monitor) around 35 watts on a Kill-a-watt meter. I leave it running 24/7 to run a network cam video recording/streaming software (pulls about 45 Watts total doing this). It is connected to my network via ethernet and directly connected to my TV via HDMI for streaming video and to browse, do computer maintenance, or whatever via wireless keyboard. Another fellow did similar with the new i-3-2500K CPU and got similar results.


----------



## Javora (Aug 24, 2003)

That's interesting Raylo thanks. I'm curious how a i3 system would stack up against a AMD Fusion system. Looks like I have more research to do. The power draw seems to be about the same for both systems. What I'm not happy with is that I wanted this system to play older games on WinXP, but with EFI Bios and driver issues that doesn't look to be an option. I have an older system right now that I use as a back up for this purpose, but the power draw is huge compared to one of these new systems. Maybe a i3 system that you suggested would work better if it can run WinXP. Well off I go...

Thanks again.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes, my little i3 HTPC with onboard CPU graphics even pulls a mid 5 Windows experience index while using about 1/4 the power of my i7 gaming PC. So it would probably be acceptable for some gaming at medium-ish settings. I have no experience with AMD Fusion (I assume those have on-CPU graphics?) so can't advise on that. Good luck and post back what you build.


----------



## Javora (Aug 24, 2003)

After reading a comparison of different processors from The Tech Report I think I am going to pursue other system options. Fusion seemingly can't compete even with a Pentium EE 840 system which is close to what I was hoping to replace. That doesn't even factor in Fusion's current incompatibility with WinXP and drivers. I was hoping that the Fusion system with dual cores would be able to compete or beat an old P4 system at a fraction of the power costs. Seems I was only half right. This situation might change in six months but right now I can't make that jump. This is something to keep an eye on though. I hope this helps others that are considering Fusion based systems.


----------

